# Alpine MRH-T305 Amp



## Rlyeezz2 (Mar 29, 2003)

Is there a way to build my own output connectors, it has a 8 pin connector and i don't want to spend the $25 bux to order. Thank you


----------



## SRJetta (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Alpine MRH-T305 Amp (Rlyeezz2)*

By output connector do you mean the speaker level inputs?
Not understanding
J


----------



## Rlyeezz2 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Alpine MRH-T305 Amp (SRJetta)*

The speaker output. Its an 8 pin connector that plugs into the amp and the wires that come out of the connector you hook up to the speakers.


----------



## Realtech (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Alpine MRH-T305 Amp (Rlyeezz2)*

See your local Alpine dealer. Go around back and talk to the installers. They've allways got a stash of old plugs in their tool box. They might not have the exact plug, but I'll bet they have some Make-It-Work technology.


----------



## SRJetta (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Alpine MRH-T305 Amp (Realtech)*

Now i get it...brain fart, yeah, talk to an installer, we had a ton laying around
Make it work tech...we never do that...haha
J


----------



## Rlyeezz2 (Mar 29, 2003)

cool thanks guys for all the info


----------

